# Grilled Chicken ideas?



## Butterz (Jun 5, 2005)

What are some ideas that I can make with grilled chicken?  I usually marinate it with Italian Dressing, and grill it.  What else could I add to add more flavor to it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2005)

You could try different marinades.  There are tons on the supermarket shelf and you could make your own.  

Chicken cooked on the bone is more flavorful that boneless skinless.  The bones and skin also keep the meat from drying out.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome to DC Butterz!!!  I really have no special way to make grilled chicken but if you haven't tried beer can chicken yet, you have got to.  It is pure ambrosia.  The juciest, tenderest, most flavorful chicken around.  AND very little effort on your part.


----------



## GB (Jun 5, 2005)

Try a dry rub. This is my favorite. I usually make a triple or quadruple batch of this. It stores well in an airtight container in a cool dark place.

Just sprinkle this liberally on the chicken (or fish or any other meat) and rub it in. I like to let it sit for a few hours or even overnight, but I have had great results putting it on just before grilling.

1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp lemon pepper
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp light brown sugar
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Pinch of cinnamon
Pinch of salt


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

I get a dry bbq rub from my walmart, it's KC Masterpiece. Very good and you don't have to use alot of it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2005)

One of my favorite store bought marinades is made by Mc Cormick its a mesquite marinade you can find it where they keep the powdered gravy mixes.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jun 6, 2005)

A bit of Paul Prudhommes BBQ magic is great on chicken breasts.  I usually add either that or Montreal/Canada's Best Steak Seasoning to my chicken prior to grilling.  Beyond that, I normally wouldn't do much, unless you want to brine them.  But I don't think that's necessary.

FWIW, the main reason chicken breasts get dry is, well, overcooking.  I realize people are paranoid about salmonella, but no matter what meat you start with overcooking is the easiest way to ruin it.  Cook it til it's done, no longer.  If you don't trust yourself to determine when it's done, keep a thermometer handy.


----------



## GB (Jun 6, 2005)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> FWIW, the main reason chicken breasts get dry is, well, overcooking.  I realize people are paranoid about salmonella, but no matter what meat you start with overcooking is the easiest way to ruin it.  Cook it til it's done, no longer.  If you don't trust yourself to determine when it's done, keep a thermometer handy.


Another great way to combat dryness is by brining your chicken. It adds flavor as well as a little latitude with temperature. If you overcook a brined chicken it will still usually be pretty juicy in most cases.


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 6, 2005)

*try some fresh lemon juice, lots of mashed garlic,*

oregano and extra virgin olive oil.  I really like greek oregano if you have it.   
If you don't have much time to marinate (less than 1 hour)
then don't add the oil until right before you put it on the grill.  Salt and pepper at that time.

I also like lime juice, cumin or chilli powder garlic and oil, marinated the same way.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 6, 2005)

Butter.............I absolutely love Barefoot Contessa's Recipe for Tequilla Lime Chicken (www.foodnetwork.com) .  I've even ran out of Tequilla and made it without and it was still really good.  I always make an adjustment though and add some Mexican Shredded Cheese on top, along with the green parts of a scallion and some crumbled bacon.  

McCormicks Chicken Rub and some lime juice is another good one.

I just recently discovered the Italian Dressing one and really like that too.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jun 6, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Another great way to combat dryness is by brining your chicken. It adds flavor as well as a little latitude with temperature. If you overcook a brined chicken it will still usually be pretty juicy in most cases.


 

This works for Me everytime!!!! .....

I think it tastes better too!...I sometimes like to use the "Dry Powered" Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing Mix (I get it at Sams)
Brush the Chicken (after brining) with evoo 
Sprinkle liberally the Ranch powder
Garlic powder
Fresh ground pepper
Let marinate in fridge for at least an hour....then Grill...


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 6, 2005)

*here's another, soy sauce, grated fresh ginger root,*

garlic, green onions, rice vinegar or lemon juice and a little sugar. brush with a few drops of sesame oil after grilling if you want.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 6, 2005)

I am with GB in thinking that *brining* before grilling makes for the best chicken.

I often use this marinade, though:

Soy sauce, dijon mustard, olive oil, lemon juice and a bunch of fresh herb(s) of choice.  Amounts of ingredients to taste.

I made it over the weekend with cilantro and lime instead of lemon (plus some hab vinegar).


----------



## bknox (Jul 6, 2005)

*Things to do to chicken*

I love reading through these forums. I really should wait until later in the day because you guys make me hungry.

Chicken marinated in Italian dressing is great but one of about a billion ways to prepare chicken before grilling.

Recently we have been making skewered boneless chicken that is marinated in

1 cup yogurt
zest and juice of lemon
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
Salt to taste

Grill as you would any skewered chicken. Great as an appetizer or as a meal with a selections of dips.

Also marinating in just lemon juice and rubbing with salt and pepper before grilling is easy and tasty.

Take care,
bryan
Knox Spice Co.
http://www.knoxspice.com


----------



## jkath (Jul 6, 2005)

Bryan - that sounds so different, but really tasty too!
Thanks for the post - and btw, Welcome to DC!


----------



## bknox (Jul 6, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the warm welcome. I have only been a member of your forum for a couple of days but feel I am among friends.

The yogurt Chicken recipe is one of my wife's favorites and everybody I have tested it out on also liked it. Sometimes above traditional Thai curry sates which are some of my favorites. Last week we had family over and I made extra yogurt marinade and added maybe 1/4 cup of buttermilk and a tablespoon of curry paste and served it as a dip. I almost lost a finger trying to refill the bowl.

Happy to be here and thanks,
Bryan

Knox's Spice Co.
http://www.knoxspice.com


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 6, 2005)

Amber's chicken tikka recipe was really good.  Even though I cooked it under the broiler I think it would go well on the grill also.  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11931


----------



## Raine (Jul 6, 2005)

Check the grilling section. Just posted a new recipe for chicken.


----------

